# Rear Seats



## Ed's TDI (Apr 26, 2003)

My brother has an '04 Allroad and he's looking for the rear seats that it in the trunkarea. I'm wondering if anyone has any information on these like whether they are front or side facing, whether they are fixed or removeable, and where to source these from. 
Please PM me with replies as I don't usually frequent the Audi section. Thanks.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Rear Seats (Ed's TDI)*

sent im


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Rear Seats (Ed's TDI)*

third row seats show up on ebay alot...they have to be retrofitted to the ar's......there is a lot more info in audiworld and audizine on the retrofit and where to buy and part #'s


----------

